# هل يوجد حاجه للفداء ؟



## alshehap (16 يناير 2012)

الفيصل
هنا ( البر والشر ) ليس خطايا تحتاج الى فداء على حسب هذه

النصوص حزقيال 18 :19-22
19 وأنتم تقولون: لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب ؟ أما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا. حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا
20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون، وشر الشرير عليه يكون
21 فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا . لا يموت
22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه. في بره الذي عمل يحيا

و حزقيال26:18-30
26 إذا رجع البار عن بره وعمل إثما ومات فيه، فبإثمه الذي عمله يموت
27 وإذا رجع الشرير عن شره الذي فعل، وعمل حقا وعدلا، فهو يحيي نفسه
28 رأى فرجع عن كل معاصيه التي عملها فحياة يحيا. لا يموت
29 وبيت إسرائيل يقول: ليست طريق الرب مستوية. أطرقي غير مستقيمة يا بيت إسرائيل ؟ أليست طرقكم غير مستقيمة
30 من أجل ذلك أقضي عليكم يا بيت إسرائيل، كل واحد كطرقه، يقول السيد الرب. توبوا وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم، ولا يكون لكم الإثم مهلكة
ايضا
1) سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 3: 33

الماء يطفئ النار الملتهبة والصدقة تكفر الخطايا
وفى العهد الجديد
إنجيل يوحنا15
24 لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي، لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي.


إنجيل متى 5: 22
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.

فما هى فائدة الفداء اذا تساوى الذى يقول يا أحمق مع غير المؤمن بالفداء على حسب أعتقاد النصارى 



إنجيل مرقس 25
فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ، قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «يَا بُنَيَّ، مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ».17 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ بَلِ الْمَرْضَى. لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَارًا بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ».

اذا جاء ليدعو خطاة للتوبه لا ليفدى بالصلب

إنجيل لوقا 7
48 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا: «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ».49 فَابْتَدَأَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ مَعَهُ يَقُولُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «مَنْ هذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ خَطَايَا أَيْضًا؟».50 فَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ خَلَّصَكِ، اِذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ».

اذا كان الغفران والخلاص كان قبل الصلب فلما الصلب ولما كل هذه القصه الطويله


سفر التكوين 2: 17
وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ».

حزقيال 18
21 فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا . لا يموت

22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه. في بره الذي عمل يحيا

و حزقيال26:18-28
26 إذا رجع البار عن بره وعمل إثما ومات فيه، فبإثمه الذي عمله يموت
27 وإذا رجع الشرير عن شره الذي فعل، وعمل حقا وعدلا، فهو يحيي نفسه
28 رأى فرجع عن كل معاصيه التي عملها فحياة يحيا. لا يموت
30 من أجل ذلك أقضي عليكم يا بيت إسرائيل، كل واحد كطرقه، يقول السيد الرب. توبوا وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم، ولا يكون لكم الإثم مهلكة

فهذه مفارقه جميله
من كان الحكم عليه موتا تموت فبعد التوبه الحكم حياة يحيى فالذى قال هذا قال ذاك فان كان من العدل تطبيق حكم الموت فمن الرحمة والعدل تطبيق حكم حياة يحيا بعد التوبه والرجوع عن المعاصى فبالمِثل تطبيق حكم حياة يحى 

وكانت التفسيرات كذلك

العلامة أوريجانوس[181].
والموت الثالث هو ما قيل عنه "دع الموتي يدفنون موتاهم" (مت 8: 22). بهذا الموت لا يموت الجسد فقط بل والنفس أيضًا، لأن "النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت" (حز 18: 4) تموت عن الرب لا من خلال ضعف الطبيعة وإنما من خلال ضعف ارتكاب المعصية. هذا الموت ليس تركا لهذه الحياة بل هو السقوط في الخطأ.
إذن الموت الروحي شيء، والموت الطبيعي آخر، والثالث هو الموت العقوبة

وتفسير نص التكوين لأنطونيوس فكرى

الأيات 16 17:
"16 واوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تاكل اكلا 17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت "
هذه الأيات هي شرط الإستمرار في هذه الحياة والشركة الحلوة مع الله. هنا نجد الوصية والوصية هي:-
ونجد هنا نتيجة عدم طاعة الوصية…موتاً تموت: فالإنسان لم يخلق ليموت بل ليحيا ولكن "أنا أختطفت لي قضية الموت… القداس الغريغوري". وهذه ليست عقوبة بقدر ما هي نتيجة يحذر الله آدم منها. 2. شرط الإستمرارية في هذا النوع من الحياة. 1. إعلان حرية إرادة الإنسان فمع الحرية لابد من وصية. أن الإنفصال عنه = موت.

فنصوص حزقيال ردت على نص التكوين و أبطلت الاستدلال به

فهل يوجد حاجة للفداء بناءا على ما تقدم ؟


----------



## صوت الرب (16 يناير 2012)

*حبيبي ركز معي ... 
آدم و حواء بخطأ واحد طردوا من الجنة ... صح ؟
الملائكة الموجودة عند عرش ألله هل تخطأ ... بالتأكيد لا 
هل تعرف لماذا ؟ لأنه ألله كامل و قدوس و لن يكون
فيه مسكنه من يقوم بخطيئة واحدة لا من البشر ولا من الملائكة
عندنا إبليس كان ملاك و أخطأ فسقط و آدم و حواء أيضا

حبيبي الخطيئة الواحدة تفصلنا عن ألله و هذا ما ذكره الكتاب
المقدس "لأن أجرة الخطيئة هي الموت "
و هذا كلام منطقي جدا ...
الآن هناك مشكلة لكل البشر ... 
و هي أن جميع البشر و أنا منهم لا نعمل
خطيئة واحدة فقط بل نعمل عدد لا يحصى من الخطايا
فكيف سنرجع إلى ملكوت ألله و قد عملنا خطايا ؟
آدم عمل خطيئة واحدة و طرد من الجنة فكيف أنا الذي
عملت عدد كبير جدا من الخطايا سأعود إلى ملكوت ألله ؟
هل ستمحي أعمالنا الحسنة ما فعلناه من خطايا ؟
بالتأكيد لا ... و السبب أن أجرة الخطية هي الموت
ولا تبدل هذه الاجرة بأي عمل حسن !!!
فلا تظن إن كانت حسناتك اكثر من سيئاتك ستدخل الجنة
لأن الخطيئة الواحدة فقط تبعدك عنها
فما الحل عندك ؟
الحل الوحيد هو بأن يقوم شخص بحمل خطايانا 
و بالتالي يفدينا و يبرئنا أمام الله و بهذا ندخل
الملكوت لأن خطايانا قد غطيت بدم يسوع المسيح*


----------



## alshehap (16 يناير 2012)

*طب السؤال بطريقه تانيه لأن الاجابة مش واضحه*
* لماذا النصوص المتقدمه بتقول ان مفيش حاجة للفداء*
*وكمان بترد على النص الى انت جبته انا فى حيره الكتاب بيقول حاجه و انتو بتؤمنو بحاجة تانيه *
*ممكن توضح أكثر*


----------



## تيمو (16 يناير 2012)

نصوص حزقيال واضحة ، وهي تشرح نفسها بنفسها في أماكن مختلفة من العهد القديم ، حين عصى الشعب العبراني وصايا الله فماتوا بإثمهم موت جسدي ، وبينما من طبّق الوصايا وطاع عاش حياته الأرضية بكاملها ...  

لذلك كرد على جوابك : نعم ، ما زالت هناك حاجة للفداء


----------



## alshehap (16 يناير 2012)

metoo* الموضوع كبير شويه مش زى ما انت متوقع*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يناير 2012)

1 -- هل نبوءات أرميا النبى وحزقيال النبى ، تعارض الحاجة للفداء ؟؟
++ لا ، بل تؤكده 
++ إذ تتنبأ بأن الله – *فى زمن قادم* – سيوقف ميراث الخطية 
 + و هذا الوعد المستقبلى ، هو إقرار بالواقع الحاضر آنذاك ، قبل الخلاص الذى يتبأ عنه . 
++ ففى أرميا النبى ، تنبأ عن ذلك قائلاً :- [ *ها أيام تأتى ..... فى تلك الأيام لا يقولون بعد*: الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء تضرست ، بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه ، كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه ] أر 31 :27-30. 
++* إذن فإنه لا يتكلم عن الزمن الحاضر آنذاك ( لئلا يعتقد البعض أنه يعارض الحاجة للفداء) بل يتكلم عن المستقبل الذى فيه سيتم فيه الخلاص من هذه الحالة ، بما يعد تأكيداً لهذا المبدأ . *
++وقد تكرر هذا الوعد النبوئى ، فى حزقيال النبى ، بنفس ألفاظه  : [ ما لكم أنتم تضربون هذا المثل .. قائلين الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء تضرست..* لا يكون لكم من بعد ((ye shall not *.. أن تضربوا هذا المثل .. النفس التى تخطئ هى تموت ] حز 18: 2-4 ، أى أن الآية -وما ينبنى عليها فى بقية هذا الإصحاح- تتحدث عن المستقبل أيضاً . 
*++ إذن ، فالنبوءتان تتحدثان عن أمر واحد ، بنفس الألفاظ والمعانى ، إذ تتحدثان عن المستقبل ، عندما تتحقق هذه النبوءة ، وليس عن الزمن الحاضر آنذاك.
**++++++ ونحن نؤمن بأن هذه النبوءات قد تحققت فى فداء المسيح  .* 


2 --  بخصوص ما قاله الرب : ((إنجيل يوحنا 15   24: لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي، لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي.))

فهذا موضوع مختلف تماماً ، وسيادتك تخلط الأمور

*فهنا يقصد أن الأعمال التى عملها هو ، أى المعجزات ، هى التى تدينهم على رفضهم له *

فلو لم يكن قد عمل معجزات عظيمة لم يعملها أحد قط ، مثل إقامة الميت بعدما أنتن ، لو لم يكن قد عمل هذه المعجزات الباهرة ، لكانت لهم حجة فى رفضهم له ، ولما كان رفضهم له يُحسب عليهم خطية ، لأنه يكون رفضاً مبرراً

*فهنا لا يقصد أنه لو يعمل المعجزات لما كانت لهم خطية على وجه الإطلاق *(إعذرنى إن قلت بأن القول بذلك هو تفكير أخرق)

*بل يقصد أن رفضهم له كان سيُعتبر رفضاً مُبرراً ، فلا يُحسب عليهم خطية

فكلامه هنا ينحصر فى رفضهم له بالرغم من هذه المعجزات الباهرة
*


3 – من يفعل أى خطية ولا يتوب عنها يستحق نار جهنم ، ومن ذلك من يسب أو يشتم 

فبدون التوبة لا خلاص لأحد 

المؤمن يحتاج للجهاد ضد الخطية ويحتاج للتوبة عن خطاياه

والغير مؤمن يحتاج للتوبة عن كفره بالإله الحقيقى وعن إتباعه خرافات شيطانية ، لكى يرجع للإله الحقيقى ويؤمن به فيمحى له خطاياه

فالتوبة لازمة لجميع الناس بلا إستثناء

ولكن الذى يمنح الغفران للتائب ، ليس الشيطان ولا الإله المزيف ، بل الإله الحقيقى وحده

++++ وتوجد نقاط مكررة ، فلا داعى لتكرار الرد عليها


----------



## alshehap (17 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده1 -- هل نبوءات أرميا النبى وحزقيال النبى ، تعارض الحاجة للفداء ؟؟
++ لا ، بل تؤكده 
++ إذ تتنبأ بأن الله – *فى زمن قادم* – سيوقف ميراث الخطية 
+ و هذا الوعد المستقبلى ، هو إقرار بالواقع الحاضر آنذاك ، قبل الخلاص الذى يتبأ عنه . 
++ ففى أرميا النبى ، تنبأ عن ذلك قائلاً :- [ *ها أيام تأتى ..... فى تلك الأيام لا يقولون بعد*: الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء تضرست ، بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه ، كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه ] أر 31 :27-30. 
++* إذن فإنه لا يتكلم عن الزمن الحاضر آنذاك ( لئلا يعتقد البعض أنه يعارض الحاجة للفداء) بل يتكلم عن المستقبل الذى فيه سيتم فيه الخلاص من هذه الحالة ، بما يعد تأكيداً لهذا المبدأ . *
++وقد تكرر هذا الوعد النبوئى ، فى حزقيال النبى ، بنفس ألفاظه : [ ما لكم أنتم تضربون هذا المثل .. قائلين الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء تضرست..* لا يكون لكم من بعد ((ye shall not *.. أن تضربوا هذا المثل .. النفس التى تخطئ هى تموت ] حز 18: 2-4 ، أى أن الآية -وما ينبنى عليها فى بقية هذا الإصحاح- تتحدث عن المستقبل أيضاً . 
*++ إذن ، فالنبوءتان تتحدثان عن أمر واحد ، بنفس الألفاظ والمعانى ، إذ تتحدثان عن المستقبل ، عندما تتحقق هذه النبوءة ، وليس عن الزمن الحاضر آنذاك.
**++++++ ونحن نؤمن بأن هذه النبوءات قد تحققت فى فداء المسيح .* 


أشكرك كثيرا ا / مكرم لأنك أكدت أن نصوص حزقيال أبطلت نص التكوين

*لأن التفسير الى انت وضعته بيكلم عن نص حزقيال 18-2 مش على النصوص الى انا جايبها وكمان  وكمان بيتكلم عن حاجة تانيه خالص شوف التفسير*

تفسير انطونيوس فكرى
نجد هنا مثل شرير آخر قاله هؤلاء الأشرار *الأباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء ضرست* = أي أن الخراب الذي نحن فيه سببه خطايا أبائنا، فما ذنبنا نحن، إذ أننا لم نخطئ مثلهم. وهذا الكلام فيه إتهام مباشر لله بأنه ظالم. ولاحظ أن الله منذ بداية السفر يقول أن هذا الشعب مستمر في خطاياه حتى الآن (2: 3) وهم إستندوا للآية التي تقول "أفتقد ذنوب الأباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضىَ خر 20: 5. لكنهم فى مكرهم أخذوا نصف الآية وتركوا كلمة "من مبغضىَ" أي أن ضربات الله ستكون على الأولاد إذا هم إستمروا في شرور أبائهم، وإستمروا في بغضهم لله. ولكن نلاحظ أن الله يؤدب الخاطئ بطريقة فردية، ولكن إذا إستمرت الخطية حتى الجيل الثالث والرابع، فهى تصبح كالوباء المنتشر، فحينئذ تكون الضربة عامة وشاملة، لذلك نسمع هنا وفي سفر أرمياء عن ضربة عامة ضد أورشليم ويهوذا ككل لأن الخطية قد تفشت في وسط الجميع. الله من طول أناته لا يعاقب مباشرة بل يتأنى. وقد يتأنى ثلاثة أو أربع أجيال، فإذا إستمرت البغضة وإنتشرت الخطية تكون الضربة عامة. وفي هذا الإصحاح يركز الله على المسئولية الفردية لكل شخص، ...

*انتهى*

* اذن الكلام مش على الخطيه الاصلية المورثه على حسب أعتقادكم*

*وبعدين غريبه أوى انت وصوت الرب محدش مسك نصوص حزقيال المتقدمة وعلق عليها بتجيبو نصوص من حواليها فقط*

النصوص حزقيال 18 :19-22
19 وأنتم تقولون: لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب ؟ أما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا. حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا
20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون، وشر الشرير عليه يكون
21 فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا . لا يموت
22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه. في بره الذي عمل يحيا

و حزقيال26:18-30
26 إذا رجع البار عن بره وعمل إثما ومات فيه، فبإثمه الذي عمله يموت
27 وإذا رجع الشرير عن شره الذي فعل، وعمل حقا وعدلا، فهو يحيي نفسه
28 رأى فرجع عن كل معاصيه التي عملها فحياة يحيا. لا يموت
29 وبيت إسرائيل يقول: ليست طريق الرب مستوية. أطرقي غير مستقيمة يا بيت إسرائيل ؟ أليست طرقكم غير مستقيمة
30 من أجل ذلك أقضي عليكم يا بيت إسرائيل، كل واحد كطرقه، يقول السيد الرب. توبوا وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم، ولا يكون لكم الإثم مهلكة


*فين انا مش شايف أى نبؤه عن الفداء انا كل الى شايفه شروط الرجوع الى الله و البعد عن الله مش شايف حاجة تمت بصلة للفداء *
*فلو كانت نبؤه عن الفداء يا ا/ مكرم لما ذكر هذا النص*

و حزقيال 18
26 إذا رجع البار عن بره وعمل إثما ومات فيه، فبإثمه الذي عمله يموت

*و الآ تكون نبؤه بخطية أصليه جديدة فتسمى بنبؤه عكسيه !*


----------



## تيمو (17 يناير 2012)

alshehap قال:


> metoo* الموضوع كبير شويه مش زى ما انت متوقع*



طيب ، أنا شفتو بالبساطة ده ... شو تعليقك على يالي قلتو؟


----------



## aymonded (17 يناير 2012)

سلام لنفسك يا أجمل أخ حلو​ لو كان الموضوع مجرد خطية ولم يتبعها الموت ومن ثمه الفساد، لكان بالأولى أن يطالب آدم بالتوبة وانتهت المشكلة، ولكن المشكلة أن الخطية تبعها الموت بسبب أن طبيعتها موت، أجرة الخطية = موت وعمى روحي ولا يستطيع أن يرى الإنسان الله وسحتمل نوره ويعيش، لأن مستحيل الفاني والفاسد والميت ان يرى النور والحياة والمجد الفائق، لأن أن كنا لا نستطيع ان ننظر للشمس المنظورة والمخلوقة فكيف نستطيع ان نرى الله ونحن على هذه الحالة !!! فمن منا يستطيع ان يفهم الله ويتعامل معه ويتمم مشيئته وإرادته بسهولة ويسر شديد وبتلقائية !!!

 عموماً المشكلة كلها تتلخص في عدم فهم خلقة الإنسان والصورة التي عليها خُلق وتشويهها بفعل الخطية التي من خلالها ساد الموت على الإنسان وأصبح يموت، فالمشكلة كلها في كسر شوكة الموت الذي سرى من آدم لكل الناس، لأننا لم نُخطأ على شبه تعدي آدم ولكن ظل الموت يعمل فينا حتى ولو لم نُخطأ، لأن حياة الإنسان أصبحت تحت العبودية بسبب الخوف من الموت وتسلطه علينا، بعد أن كان حياً بالله وله شركة معه ولا يعرف معنى الموت ولا ذاقه ولا يعرف طريق الظلمة بل النور والبر والحياة المقدسة ولكن بسبب الخطية دخل الموت إلى العالم كله ولم يفلت منه أحد، حتى لو لم يفعل خطية ولكن الموت يعمل في كيانه ولا يستطيع ان يغلب عدم الخير أي الشيطان لأنه بالموت ساد على الإنسان، وعموماً أحب أرد من كلمات القديس مقاريوس الكبير إذ يقول:​ [ وإذا حدث أن ملكاً له خيرات وخدم تحت سلطانه يخدمونه، قد أخذه أعداؤه أسيراً، فإنه حينما يؤسر ويبعد عن مملكته، فإن خُدامه وعبيده يتبعونه في أسره... وهذا ما حدث لآدم، فإن الله خلقه نقياً لخدمته وعبادته، وكل هذه المخلوقات أُعطيت له لخدمة احتياجاته، وجعله الله سيداً وملكاً على جميع المخلوقات... ولكن حينما جاءته الكلمة الشريرة (كلمة إبليس) وتحدث معها، قابلها أولاً بالسمع الخارجي، ثم نفذت إلى داخل قلبه وملكت على كل كيانه... وحينما أُسر وأُمسك هكذا، فإن الخليقة التي كانت تخدمه وتُلازمه أُمسكت وأُسرت معه.. *وعن طريق آدم ملك الموت على كل نفس، وطُمست الصورة الإنسانية الكاملة نتيجة العصيان*، حتى أن جنس البشر تحولوا وصاروا يعبدون الشياطين (طبعاً ليس شرط عبودية بالمعنى الواضح والصريح مثل عبدة الشيطان، بل يتبعون مشورة الشرير وينفذون الشر وهذه هي عبادة وثن اي عبادة الشيطان نفسه وتبعيته بتتميم مشورته الشريرة ).. ] (القديس مقاريوس عظة10 فقرة 5)
​ 
وحتى الخطية وكل شر تسلط على الإنسان وخضعت له نفسه وصار يفعل كل ما لا يليق من جهة إنسانيته التي خُلق عليها أصلاً، فقدم هيكل جسده للشيطان بتلبية كل شهوة أو هفوة، حتى أنه مات بالتمام بكل معنى الموت، وانفصل عن الله بالتمام، حتى أنه من الممكن أن ينفذ بعض الوصايا والآخر لا يقدر عليه، وذلك لكون الموت ملك على كيانه، وحتى أنه لو لم يفعل خطية واحدة فالموت لازال يذوقه ويخاف منه، ولا ستطيع أحد أن يفلت منه، ومن هنا أتت كلمة [ كل نفس ذائقة الموت ]، فالموت هو عدو الإنسان الأول، لذلك فهو يحتاج لمن يخلصه من هذا الموت الذي ملك عليه !!!​ ويقول ايضاً القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ ولذلك فقد جاء الذي خلق النفس والجسد، أي المسيح، جاء بشخصه وأبطل كل عمل الشرير، وكل أفعاله التي عملها في أفكار البشر، وجدد وأعاد خلقة الصورة السماوية، لكي يصنع تجديداً للنفس، لكي يعود آدم مرة أخرى ملكاً وسيداً على الموت.. وفي ظلال الناموس سُمي موسى مخلصاً لإسرائيل لأنه أخرجهم من مصر وكذلك الآن فإن المسيح المخلص والمُحرر الحقيقي، يدخل إلى مكامن النفس الخفية ويُخرجها من ظلمة مصر (التي هي رمز لأرض العبودية)، ومن النير الثقيل العبودية القاسية المُرة.. ] (عظة 10 فقرة 6)
​ فالفداء والخلاص يعني تجديد الإنسان لذلك مكتوب: [ إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كو5: 17)، [ لأنه في المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئا ولا الغرلة (حسب طقس الناموس أو حسب الفكر اليوناني الذين لا يختتنون) بل الخليقة الجديدة ] (غلاطية6: 15)​ لذلك كل من يؤمن بالمسيح ويعتمد ينال خليقة جديدة، فيحيا حياة جديدة يشعر فيها بقوة الحياة ولا يعود يخاف الموت ويخشاه لأنه منتصر عليه ومنتظراً إعلان مجد المسيح الحي في آخر الزمان ليتغير جسده المادي بجسد ممجد على صورة الرب المسيح نفسه، فهذا هو الفداء وهذا هو الخلاص:​ [من يد الهاوية أفديهم، من الموت أخلصهم، أين أوباؤك يا موت أين شوكتك يا هاوية تختفي الندامة عن عيني ] (هوشع13: 14)، [ أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية ] (1كو15: 55)
والموضوع كله مشروح في (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى إصحاح15: 45 – 57):
[ هكذا مكتوب أيضاً صار آدم الإنسان الأول (راس الخليقة ومصدرها) نفساً حية وآدم الأخير (المسيح الرب نفسه مصدر الخليقة الجديدة) روحاً مُحيياً. لكن ليس الروحاني أولاً بل الحيواني وبعد ذلك الروحاني. الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترابي، الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء. كما هو الترابي هكذا الترابيون أيضاً، وكما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون أيضاً. وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس أيضاً صورة السماوي. فأقول هذا أيها الإخوة أن لحماً ودماً لا يقدران أن يرثا ملكوت الله ولا يرث الفساد عدم الفساد. هوذا سر أقوله لكم لا نرقد كلنا ولكننا كلنا نتغير في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الأخير فأنه سيبوق فيُقام الأموات (المؤمنين بالمسيح القيامة والحياة وصاروا خليقة جديدة فيه) عديمي فساد ونحن نتغير. لأن هذا الفاسد (جسدنا الترابي) لا بد أن يلبس عدم فساد وهذا المائت (الجسد المادي) يلبس عدم موت. ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة. أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية. أما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية (لأن بالخطية الموت الذي تبعه الفساد الذي لا يقدر أن يرى الله) وقوة الخطية هي الناموس (لأن الناموس يكشفها ويعري الإنسان أمام نفسه ويكشف له انه تحت لعنة ميت لا حياة فيه). ولكن شكرا لله الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح. ] ​ ولكي تعرف الموضوع بدقة فممكن أن تعود لكتاب تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي ترجمة المركز الأرثوذكسي للآباء، وسوف أضعه قريباً على المنتدى، اقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب، سلام الله يملأ قلبك آمين​


----------



## aymonded (17 يناير 2012)

بالنسبة للفقرات التي أحضرتها وفي اعتقادك انها تبطل الفداء، وذلك بسبب أن كثيرون يظنوا أن الفداء مجرد فعل توبة أي عدم الاستمرار في الشر، ولكن هذه الفقرات مهمة للغاية لأن من يريد ان يحيا في الشر لن يذوق قوة خلاص الله وعمله الفدائي وإبطال شوكة الموت، لأن التوبة هي تأهيل القلب لعمل الله ليجدد النفس، لأن التوبة هي الطريق لتذوق فعل الفداء، ولكنها لا تُخلص، أي لا تسطيع ان تُبطل الموت، فهل سمعت عن أحد تاب فنال قوة الحياة وغلب الموت بقدرته وأبطله !!! فالفداء ليس نظرية بل قوة تدخل في قلب الإنسان وفكره وينال عربون الخلاص الأبدي إذ ينتصر بسهولة على الخطية ولا يخاف الموت أو يخشاه لو كان فعلاً نال قوة الإنسان الجديد في المسيح يسوع وصار خليقة جديدة ليدخل في شركة حيه مع الله الحي يراه وينظر وجهه ويستقبل إلهامه في قلبه ويسمع صوته ويحيا في وحده شركة معه، فمن يستطيع أن يتوب ويدخل في شركة مع الله، يسمع صوته وينال منه قوة وحياة !!! لأن ان لم يهبنا الله كفعل نعمة أن ندخل في شركة معه إذ يُنير الذهن ويفتح آذاننا لنسمع صوته فلن يكون لنا حياة، لذلك يقول يوحنا الرسول:
[ الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فأن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً *شركة *معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح. ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً. ] (1يو1: 1 - 4)
​


----------



## aymonded (17 يناير 2012)

طبيعة الخطية :
 [ أن الخطية والموت والشيطان معاً طبيعة واحدة، لأنهم يشتركون في التعدي. الأول والثاني أي الخطية والموت، لا يمكن فصلهما عن بعضهما، والثالث هو المصدر ( أي الشيطان ).
 الأولى ( الخطية ) لا وجود لها إلا في   الخطاة. والثاني ( الموت ) هو النتيجة. والثالث ( الشيطان ) هو مصدر   الغواية لترك الحق، أي الحدود التي تخص الطبيعة.

 وقد جاء الرب يسوع المسيح، فأباد الخطية والموت معاً؛ لأنه عندما أباد الموت، فصل الموت عن الخطية، وجرد الشيطان الذي به سلطان الموت من سلطانه ( كولوسي2 : 15 )

 وهناك فرق بين من يشرح الخطية كتعدًّ، ومن يشرح الخطية في نور إنجيل ابن الله، لأن المسيح يسوع ربنا كشف لنا عن طبيعة الخطية, وعندما نتكلم عن الخطية، فإن الموت والشيطان معاً هما مصدر الظلمة والفساد والتعدَّي والموت . ... هل تريد أن تعرف جذور الخطية ؟ ​ تأمل حب الرئاسة. هو من الشيطان الذي   أراد أن يكون مثل الله ، وأغرى آدم لكي يسلك في ذات الطريق ، فوقع في فخ   الموت الروحي الذي أدى إلى موته الجسداني بعد ذلك ؛ لأنه لم يمت بعد السقوط   ، بل عاش كل حياته خارج الفردوس . ولأن بذرة الموت في الروح الإنسانية ، لذلك زرع الرب بذرة الحياة في القلب لكي تنمو بمياه روح الحياة الذي أقام ربنا يسوع من الأموات .
* هل مات الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب بنفس موت آدم ؟​ لقد مات لأنه أخذ " الحكم " الذي كان   يخصنا ، ولكنه مزق " الصك " ورفعه من الوسط ، أي أزاله من علاقة الشركة بين   الله والإنسان ، فقد مزقه بالصليب عندما سمره في الصليب . هذا حدث لأجلنا . فهو ، إذن ، لم يمت موت آدم . ولذلك السبب يقول الرسول بطرس في يوم العنصرة إن الموت عجز عن أن " يمسكه " ( أع2: 24 ) ...

ومات الرب يسوع فعلاً لأن نفسه انفصلت   عن جسده ، وهو ذات موت آدم ، ولكن له سلطان الحياة ، فموته ليس كموت آدم ،   ولكن لأن الرب له سلطان الحياة ، فموته ليس كموت آدم فقط ، لأننا لا يجب  أن  ننسى أن الرب نزل إلى الجحيم، ليس كميت تحت سلطان الموت أي الشيطان (   عب2: 14 ) ، بل نزل وشتت قوات الظلمة ، وأباد قوات الجحيم ، وكسر شوكة الموت ، ومزق الصك ن لأن له سلطان الحياة .

... آدم خَلُصَ بموت الرب وتواضعه . والصليب وحده هو الذي يكشف عن ضعف القوة وعجزها ، فهو ميزان القوة الحقيقية ، أي قوة المحبة والتواضع التي أعلنها الرب .] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس : 1 و 2 و3 و 4 )


________________________
الموت الروحي :
[ الموت الروحي والجحيم هما وجهان لعملة واحدة ، لأن الجحيم هو الحياة المحصورة التي لا نمو فيها والتي فقدت الهدف أو غاية الوجود ؛ لأن الإنسان إذ خُلق على صورة الله فهو بدون الله يصبح صورة لنفسه ، وبذلك يحدد وجوده ويحصره في الوجود غير النامي والمحدود ، بصورة  الإنسان  التي خلقها لنفسه ، ولذلك يعجز الإنسان عن أن يرتفع إلى ما هو  أعلى من  صورته الإنسانية ، لأن محاربة صورة الله فينا تجعلنا غرباء عن  وجودنا  الحقيقي ، وأسرى وجودنا الكاذب الذي صنعناه لأنفسنا .

وعندما قال الرسول عن ربنا له المجد أنه   " أدان الخطية في الجسد " ( رو8: 3 ) ، فقد قَبِلَ موت الجسد الذي يشتهي   الخلود ، ويسعى للبقاء بقوة الحياة الداخلية بدون الله ، أي بدون نعمة  الله  المصدر الحقيقي للحياة . 
 أما الرب يسوع فقد أخذ جسدنا وردَّه إلى الحياة التي لا تموت بالشركة في أُقنومه الإلهي ( سرّ التجسد ) ، وهي شركة في الآب والابن والروح القدس . 

وعندما ذاق الرب الموت بالجسد على الصليب، حكم على فساد الخطية كأسلوب ( أو وسيلة ) للحياة ، فقد رفض الحياة التي لا تعرف الله ولا تقبله بعكس آدم .

فعندما ذاق الموت ، وضع نهاية لاغتراب الجسد عن الله وعن الحياة الداخلية ؛ لأن الجسد يغترب عن الروح الإنسانية عندما يصبح وسيلة وأداة للخطية ،   فيترك الحياة الطبيعية ويتشكل بكل صور الخطية ويقع أسيراً للموت ؛ لأن  موت  الخطية نابع من الخطية التي يصفها الرسول بأنها " أعمال الجسد الميتة "  ،  أي تلك التي لا حياة فيها ، والتي تجعلنا غرباء عن أنفسنا ، وعن  أجسادنا ،  وعن مصدر الحياة . ] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس  : 5)​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يناير 2012)

*هناك حاجة لشفاء الطبيعة البشرية ولمن يحمل الخطيئة عنها ، اما الشفاء فتم بالتجسد ، وأما الفداء فتم بالصلب .*

*عدم وراثة خطيئة الآباء لا تعني أننا لا نرث الطبيعة الفاسدة القابلة لارتكاب الخطايا .*
*الشفاء بالمسيح والفداء بالمسيح .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يناير 2012)

*تعليق مبدأى لحين تكملة القراءة : إقتباس من الأخ الشهاب : ((أشكرك كثيرا ا / مكرم لأنك أكدت أن نصوص حزقيال أبطلت نص التكوين))

+++ لست أدرى كيف توصلت لهذه النتيجة العجيبة !!!!!!!!!

فإن نص التكوين يتعهد بسحق رأس الحية ، ونصوص سفرى أرميا وحزقيال -التى قدمتها فى مداخلتى السابقة- تتنبأ بأن الله سيبطل ميراث الخطية 

++ فأين التضاد وأين النسخ !!!!!!!!!!!!!! لا يوجد عندنا مبدأ أن ينسخ الله كلامه ، بل كلام الله كله يسير فى خط واحد 

لقد وعد فى التكوين بسحق رأس الحية ، أى الخطية التى جلبت الموت ، ثم وعد فى أرميا وحزقيال بالأيام التى فيها سيبطل ميراث الخطية

وهذا كله تم فى فداء المسيح ، الذى أبطل شوكة الموت ، فالشوكة هى الخطية ، والفداء عالجها بالمغفرة لكل من آمن وإعتمد وعاش حياة التوبة والجهاد

فالمواضيع هنا كلها تتكامل فى الفداء ، بلا تعارض نهائياً


فأين النسخ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يناير 2012)

1 -- سفرى أرميا وحزقيال ، فى الشواهد التى قدمتها فى مداخلتى الأولى ، يتكلمان عن ذات الموضوع :-

[الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء تضرست] أر 31: 29 

[الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء تضرست] حز18: 2 

*وقد أشرت لذلك التطابق –للموضوع فى السفرين معاً- فى مداخلتى الأولى ، فكان الواجب أن سيادتك تأخذها فى إعتبارك ، بدلاً من الإعتراض علىَّ ، كما لو أننى أتكلم خارج الموضوع
*
2 --  والمذكور فى حز18: 2 ، هو جزء من سياق نفس كلام الرب ، الذى أخذت سيادتك منه الجزء الذى أخذته

فسياق الكلام واحد ، بدأ من أول الإصحاح وإستمر حتى نهايته

فتجدنى لم أخرج عن الموضوع ، بل نظرت إليه هو نفسه بنظرة أكثر شمولية ، إذ أخذت الكلام من أوله ، بدلاً من الإقتصار على جزء من وسطه فقط 

كما أننى ربطه بما جاء فى أر31 ، منوِّهاً للتطابق التام بين الشاهدين هنا وهناك ، فهما موضوع واحد ، تم معالجته فى كلا السفرين ، بنفس الفكر وبدون أى تناقض 

فليس فى الكتاب المقدس تناقضات ولا ناسخ ولا منسوخ ، بل تكامل تام

*+++ ولأننى سبق ونوَّهت لهذا التطابق –فى مداخلتى الأولى- لذلك كان الواجب أن سيادتك تأخذها فى إعتبارك ، بدلاً من الإعتراض علىَّ ، كما لو أننى أتكلم خارج الموضوع
*
3 --  وبخصوص إعتراضك على إعتبار أن هذه نبوءات بالخلاص بالفداء

فستجد سيادتك أن كلا الشاهدين يقولان بأن ذلك الأمر سيحدث فى زمن مقبل –مثلما أوضحت فى المداخلة المعنية- وهو ما يُعتبر تنبوءاً 

*فما هو التنبوء إلاَّ ذكر أشياء ستحدث مستقبلاً !!!!*

*وستجد سيادتك فى مداخلتى الأولى ، تعبيرات قوية ، فى كلا السفرين وفى نفس الشاهدين ، تشير إلى أن ذلك الأمر سيحدث مستقبلاً ، مثل :
*
 [ *ها أيام تأتى *..... فى تلك الأيام لا يقولون بعد] أر31 : 27 – 29 

[لا يكون لكم *من بعد* ye shall not  ] حز28 : 3 

+++ ولزيادة التوكيد يمكن تقديم شواهد عديدة فى نفس سياق الكلام ، كلها تؤكد على أن هذا الكلام هو نبوءة عن زمن قادم  ، مثلما جاء بعد ذلك مباشرة فى سفر أرميا  :- 

أرميا 31 :  31. *هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي *يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً.
32. لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
33. بَلْ هَذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً.
34. وَلاَ يُعَلِّمُونَ بَعْدُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ قَائِلِينَ: [اعْرِفُوا الرَّبَّ] لأَنَّهُمْ كُلَّهُمْ سَيَعْرِفُونَنِي مِنْ صَغِيرِهِمْ إِلَى كَبِيرِهِمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لأَنِّي أَصْفَحُ عَنْ إِثْمِهِمْ وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ بَعْدُ.


أرميا 33: 14. *هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي* يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأُقِيمُ الْكَلِمَةَ الصَّالِحَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهَا إِلَى بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَإِلَى بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا.
15.* فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ* أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرّاً فِي الأَرْضِ.
16. *فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَخْلُصُ يَهُوذَا *وَتَسْكُنُ أُورُشَلِيمُ آمِنَةً وَهَذَا مَا تَتَسَمَّى بِهِ [الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا ]



++ إذن ، فالكلام  بالحقيقة هو عن زمن مستقبل ، أى أنه نبوءة ، مثلما قلتُ ، فلم يكن كلامى ليـّاً للنص ، بل هذا هو ما يقوله النص فعلاً 

*++ ونلاحظ أن نفس هذه النبوءة المذكورة فى أر31: 31- 34  ، هى نفسها –بنفس ألفاظها- التى يقرر الإنجيل بأنها تحققت فى المسيح ، مثلما هو مكتوب :-
*
عب8: 6 – 13  6. وَلَكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ حَصَلَ عَلَى خِدْمَةٍ أَفْضَلَ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا هُوَ وَسِيطٌ أَيْضاً لِعَهْدٍ أَعْظَمَ، قَدْ تَثَبَّتَ عَلَى مَوَاعِيدَ أَفْضَلَ.
7. فَإِنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ الأَوَّلُ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ لَمَا طُلِبَ مَوْضِعٌ لِثَانٍ.
8. لأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ لاَئِماً: «هُوَذَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، حِينَ أُكَمِّلُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً.
9. لاَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَمِلْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُ بِيَدِهِمْ لِأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَثْبُتُوا فِي عَهْدِي، وَأَنَا أَهْمَلْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
10. لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَعْهَدُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ نَوَامِيسِي فِي أَذْهَانِهِمْ، وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً.
11. وَلاَ يُعَلِّمُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ قَائِلاً: اعْرِفِ الرَّبَّ، لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ سَيَعْرِفُونَنِي مِنْ صَغِيرِهِمْ إِلَى كَبِيرِهِمْ.
12. لأَنِّي أَكُونُ صَفُوحاً عَنْ آثَامِهِمْ، وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطَايَاهُمْ وَتَعَدِّيَاتِهِمْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ».
13. فَإِذْ قَالَ «جَدِيداً» عَتَّقَ الأَوَّلَ. وَأَمَّا مَا عَتَقَ وَشَاخَ فَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الاِضْمِحْلاَلِ.


*++ إذن فهذه النبوءة المستقبلية ، تتحدث فعلاً عن  المسيح وفدائه وعهده الجديد*

*فتلك الأمور حقيقة إنجيلية ولم نختلقها نحن من عندياتنا ، مثلما ظننت سيادتك*



4 – ويؤكد سفر أرميا ،على حقيقة وراثة الخطية ، بعد ذلك مباشرة ، إذ يقول :
 أرميا 32: 18. *مُجَازِي ذَنْبِ الآبَاءِ فِي حِضْنِ بَنِيهِمْ بَعْدَهُمُ *

إذن ، فسياق الكلام يتضمن الإشارة إلى هذه الحقيقة الكتابية 

وبالتالى فإننى برئ أيضاً من إتهام سيادتك لى بأننى أقحمت موضوع وراثة الخطية فى غير سياقها


----------



## alshehap (17 يناير 2012)

*مغفرة الخطايا وعدم الحاجه الى فداء هذا دليل عدم الفداء*

*
معذرة لأنى فى سفر عمل وعندما أعود ساقوم ان شاء الله بالرد على أى مشاركة

مكرم ذكى انت قرأت المشاركة الى أنت كاتبها وقرأت ردى لو فهمتهم كما فهمهم صوت الرب ما كتبت كلمة واحده بعدها أأسف أن أقول لك أنك لم تدرك لأنك لو أدركت لتداركت وسكت على فكرة انا شوفت صوت الرب لما قيم مشاركتك على أنها قيمة ولما وضعت مشاركتى لغى التقيم لأنه ببساطة فهم انا بقول اية وانت كاتب ايه انا لا أتهمك بتعمد تفسيرك هذا لإيهام القارئ بصحتة فقد تكون لم تفهمه بعد وعلى فكرة الموضوع متصور حتى لا يتهمنى أحد بالكذب ولا تدخل فى حلقة مفرغة لتبرر موقفك 

سأعيد مشاركتى مرة أخرى مع تكبير بنط الكتابه* *ولا تكتب شئ الآ عندما تتأكد من صحته*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*مشاركة مكرم زكى شنوده*1 -- هل نبوءات أرميا النبى وحزقيال النبى ،  تعارض الحاجة للفداء ؟؟
++ لا ، بل تؤكده 
++ إذ تتنبأ بأن الله – *فى زمن قادم* – سيوقف ميراث الخطية 
+ و هذا الوعد المستقبلى ، هو إقرار بالواقع الحاضر آنذاك ، قبل الخلاص  الذى يتبأ عنه . 
++ ففى أرميا النبى ، تنبأ عن ذلك قائلاً :- [ *ها أيام تأتى ..... فى  تلك الأيام لا يقولون بعد*: الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء  تضرست ، بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه ، كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه ] أر 31  :27-30. 
++* إذن فإنه لا يتكلم عن الزمن الحاضر آنذاك ( لئلا يعتقد البعض أنه  يعارض الحاجة للفداء) بل يتكلم عن المستقبل الذى فيه سيتم فيه الخلاص من  هذه الحالة ، بما يعد تأكيداً لهذا المبدأ . *
++وقد تكرر هذا الوعد النبوئى ، فى حزقيال النبى ، بنفس ألفاظه : [ ما لكم  أنتم تضربون هذا المثل .. قائلين الآباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء  تضرست..* لا يكون لكم من بعد ((ye shall not *.. أن تضربوا هذا  المثل .. النفس التى تخطئ هى تموت ] حز 18: 2-4 ، أى أن الآية -وما ينبنى  عليها فى بقية هذا الإصحاح- تتحدث عن المستقبل أيضاً . 
*++ إذن ، فالنبوءتان تتحدثان عن أمر واحد ، بنفس  الألفاظ والمعانى ، إذ تتحدثان عن المستقبل ، عندما تتحقق هذه النبوءة ،  وليس عن الزمن الحاضر آنذاك.
**++++++ ونحن نؤمن بأن هذه النبوءات  قد تحققت فى فداء المسيح .* 

*
أشكرك كثيرا ا / مكرم لأنك أكدت أن  نصوص حزقيال أبطلت نص التكوين* 

*لأن التفسير الى انت وضعته بيكلم  عن نص حزقيال 18-2 مش على النصوص الى انا جايبها وكمان بيتكلم عن  حاجة تانيه خالص شوف التفسير*

تفسير انطونيوس فكرى
 نجد هنا مثل شرير آخر قاله هؤلاء الأشرار *الأباء  أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء ضرست* = أي أن الخراب الذي نحن فيه سببه  خطايا أبائنا، فما ذنبنا نحن، إذ أننا لم نخطئ مثلهم. وهذا الكلام فيه إتهام مباشر لله بأنه ظالم.  ولاحظ أن الله منذ بداية السفر يقول أن هذا الشعب مستمر في خطاياه حتى الآن  (2: 3)وهم إستندوا للآية التي تقول "أفتقد ذنوب الأباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضىَ خر  20: 5. لكنهم فى مكرهم أخذوا نصف الآية وتركوا كلمة "من مبغضىَ" أي أن ضربات الله ستكون على  الأولاد إذا هم إستمروا في شرور أبائهم، وإستمروا في بغضهم لله. ولكن نلاحظ أن الله يؤدب الخاطئ بطريقة فردية، ولكن إذا إستمرت  الخطية حتى الجيل الثالث والرابع، فهى تصبح كالوباء المنتشر،  فحينئذ تكون الضربة عامة وشاملة، لذلك نسمع هنا وفي سفر أرمياء عن ضربة  عامة ضد أورشليم ويهوذا ككل لأن الخطية قد تفشت  في وسط الجميع. الله من طول أناته لا يعاقب مباشرة بل يتأنى. وقد يتأنى  ثلاثة أو أربع أجيال، فإذا إستمرت البغضة وإنتشرت الخطية تكون الضربة عامة.  وفي هذا الإصحاح يركز الله على المسئولية الفردية لكل شخص، ...
 
*انتهى*

 * اذن  الكلام مش على الخطيه الاصلية المورثه على حسب أعتقادكم*

 *وبعدين  غريبه أوى انت وصوت الرب محدش مسك نصوص حزقيال المتقدمة وعلق عليها بتجيبو  نصوص من حواليها فقط*
*النصوص  حزقيال 18 :19-22*
19 وأنتم تقولون: لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب ؟  أما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا. حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا
20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا  يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون، وشر  الشرير عليه يكون
21 فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه  التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا .  لا يموت
22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر  عليه. في بره الذي عمل يحيا

و حزقيال26:18-30
26 إذا رجع البار عن بره وعمل إثما ومات فيه، فبإثمه الذي عمله يموت
27 وإذا رجع الشرير عن شره الذي فعل،  وعمل حقا وعدلا، فهو يحيي نفسه
28 رأى فرجع عن كل معاصيه التي عملها فحياة يحيا. لا يموت
29 وبيت إسرائيل يقول: ليست طريق الرب  مستوية. أطرقي غير مستقيمة يا بيت إسرائيل ؟ أليست طرقكم غير مستقيمة
30 من أجل ذلك أقضي عليكم يا بيت  إسرائيل، كل واحد كطرقه، يقول السيد الرب. توبوا  وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم، ولا يكون لكم الإثم مهلكة


 *فين انا  مش شايف أى نبؤه عن الفداء انا كل الى شايفه شروط الرجوع الى الله و البعد  عن الله مش شايف حاجة تمت بصلة للفداء *
 *فلو  كانت نبؤه عن الفداء يا مكرم لما ذكر هذا النص*

و حزقيال 18
26 إذا رجع البار عن بره وعمل إثما ومات فيه، فبإثمه الذي عمله يموت

 *و الآ تكون نبؤه بخطية  أصليه جديدة فتسمى بنبؤه عكسيه !*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يناير 2012)

*وأنا كبرت الخط قبلك ، فى كوبى أخذتها ، وادركت ما تريده تماماً 

وقد رديت عليه فى مداخلتى التالية له

فلعلك تقرأها بتروى ، فستجد أننى اجبت عن كل ما أثرته سيادتك ، نقطة بنقطة 

فإن كانت لك نقط محددة أخرى ، فأهلاً وسهلاً 
*


----------



## صوت الرب (18 يناير 2012)

alshehap قال:


> *
> معذرة لأنى فى سفر عمل وعندما أعود ساقوم ان شاء الله بالرد على أى مشاركة
> 
> مكرم ذكى انت قرأت المشاركة الى أنت كاتبها وقرأت ردى لو فهمتهم كما فهمهم صوت الرب ما كتبت كلمة واحده بعدها أأسف أن أقول لك أنك لم تدرك لأنك لو أدركت لتداركت وسكت على فكرة انا شوفت صوت الرب لما قيم مشاركتك على أنها قيمة ولما وضعت مشاركتى لغى التقيم لأنه ببساطة فهم انا بقول اية وانت كاتب ايه انا لا أتهمك بتعمد تفسيرك هذا لإيهام القارئ بصحتة فقد تكون لم تفهمه بعد وعلى فكرة الموضوع متصور حتى لا يتهمنى أحد بالكذب ولا تدخل فى حلقة مفرغة لتبرر موقفك
> ...





alshehap قال:


> *
> *


*
ركز معي يا اخ alshehap
لأنو انت في حالة ضياع و عدم تركيز

المشكلة أنا ختمت موضوعك بأول مشاركة
لي و كان من الجدير لك أن تفهم
بدل أن تبين لجميع الأعضاء أنك طفل
على الاقل لم اجدك ترد على مشاركتي !!!!!

لنبدأ بما قلته واحدة واحدة



			معذرة لأنى فى سفر عمل وعندما أعود ساقوم ان شاء الله بالرد على أى مشاركة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

توقعت هذا ... فالسفر يفقد التركيز
و هذا ما نقرأءه من مشاركاتك



مكرم ذكى انت قرأت المشاركة الى أنت كاتبها وقرأت ردى لو فهمتهم كما فهمهم صوت الرب ما كتبت كلمة واحده بعدها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدو إنك عايش بأوهام !!!!
إذا بقيت حالتك هكذا فنصيحة أن تراجع طبيب نفسي




			أسف أن أقول لك أنك لم تدرك لأنك لو أدركت لتداركت وسكت على فكرة انا شوفت صوت الرب لما قيم مشاركتك على أنها قيمة ولما وضعت مشاركتى لغى التقيم

أنقر للتوسيع...


دليلين يبينوا كذب سيادتك
أولا : عندما أقوم بتقييم مشاركة لا أستطيع إلغائها
و السبب أنه لا توجد خاصية لذلك فحتى لو إني قرأتها
مرة ثانية و لم تعجبني فلا أستطيع أن ألغي التقييم

ثانيا : إنظر إلى مشاركة الأخ مكرم ...
ما زال التقييم موجودا ... يعني كذب عيني عينك
فما تزعل مني عندما أقول أنك في حالة ضياع و عدم تركيز



			لأنه ببساطة فهم انا بقول اية وانت كاتب ايه انا لا أتهمك بتعمد تفسيرك هذا لإيهام القارئ بصحتة فقد تكون لم تفهمه بعد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ملاك من الجنة ... ألله يحميك



			وعلى فكرة الموضوع متصور حتى لا يتهمنى أحد بالكذب ولا تدخل فى حلقة مفرغة لتبرر موقفك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : تبين أمام الجميع أنك كاذب عندما قلت إني لغيت التقييم
ثانيا : أرجو أن تبقى تصور الموضوع للنهاية ... إن كنت تجرأ 




			الفيصل
هنا ( البر والشر ) ليس خطايا تحتاج الى فداء على حسب هذه

النصوص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا كعادة المسلم ... فأنا شبه متأكد
أنك لم تقرأ السفر ولا علمت سبب كتابته
بل تقتطف نصوص و تبني حجتك عليها
لنبدأ بما تفضلت به



			وبعدين غريبه أوى انت وصوت الرب محدش مسك نصوص حزقيال المتقدمة وعلق عليها بتجيبو نصوص من حواليها فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أراك تفتخر في سفر حزقيال
و هنا أريد ان أسألك سؤالا إن
جاوبتني عليه سأعطيك كل ما تريد
هل مستعد ... السؤال هو
ما فائدة تقدمة الذبائح التي نقرأها بكثرة في سفر حزقيال
و إلى ماذا ترمز ؟ و لماذا الأعمال الحسنة لم تلغي وجود الذبيحة ؟
حزقيال 40: 39	
وفي رواق الباب مائدتان من هنا ومائدتان من هناك لتذبح عليها المحرقة وذبيحة الخطيئة وذبيحة الاثم.
حزقيال 45: 15
وشاة واحدة من الضأن من المئتين من سقي اسرائيل تقدمة ومحرقة وذبائح سلامة للكفّارة عنهم يقول السيد الرب.
حزقيال 45: 17	
وعلى الرئيس تكون المحرقات والتقدمة والسكيب في الاعياد وفي الشهور وفي السبوت وفي كل مواسم بيت اسرائيل وهو يعمل ذبيحة الخطية والتقدمة والمحرقة وذبائح السلامة للكفّارة عن بيت اسرائيل
حزقيال 42: 13	
وقال لي مخادع الشمال ومخادع الجنوب التي امام المكان المنفصل هي مخادع مقدسة حيث ياكل الكهنة الذين يتقربون الى الرب قدس الاقداس.هناك يضعون قدس الاقداس والتقدمة وذبيحة الخطية وذبيحة الاثم لان المكان مقدس.
حزقيال 43: 19	
فتعطي الكهنة اللاويين الذين من نسل صادوق المقتربين اليّ ليخدموني يقول السيد الرب ثورا من البقر لذبيحة خطية.
حزقيال 43: 22	
وفي اليوم الثاني تقرب تيسا من المعز صحيحا ذبيحة خطية فيطهّرون المذبح كما طهّروه بالثور.
حزقيال 44: 29	
يأكلون التقدمة وذبيحة الخطية وذبيحة الاثم وكل محرّم في اسرائيل يكون لهم.
حزقيال 45: 19	
ويأخذ الكاهن من دم ذبيحة الخطية ويضعه على قوائم البيت وعلى زوايا خصم المذبح الاربع وعلى قوائم باب الدار الداخلية.
حزقيال 45: 22	
ويعمل الرئيس في ذلك اليوم عن نفسه وعن كل شعب الارض ثورا ذبيحة خطية.
حزقيال 45: 23	
وفي سبعة ايام العيد يعمل محرقة للرب سبعة ثيران وسبعة كباش صحيحة كل يوم من السبعة الايام.وكل يوم تيسا من المعز ذبيحة خطية.
حزقيال 45: 25	
في الشهر السابع في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر في العيد يعمل مثل ذلك سبعة ايام كذبيحة الخطية وكالمحرقة وكالتقدمة وكالزيت
حزقيال 46: 20	
وقال لي هذا هو الموضع الذي تطبخ فيه الكهنة ذبيحة الاثم وذبيحة الخطية وحيث يخبزون التقدمة لئلا يخرجوا بها الى الدار الخارجية ليقدسوا الشعب.




			سفر حزقيال الإصحاح 18
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نبدأ في الإصحاح و نفهم لماذا كتب ...
رجاء أن تفهم جيدا
كما نقرأ في تفسيره 
في الأصحاح الرابع عشر تحدث عن مسئولية الإنسان الشخصية عما يرتكبه من آثام أو يفعله من برّ، فالنبي الكاذب إذ يضل يكون إثمه عليه، وكل فرد من الشعب يسأل نبيًا كاذبًا أو يرتكب إثمًا يحمل إثم نفسه. وأكد أنه متي عاقب الرب المدينة لشرها فإن وجد "نوح ودانيال وأيوب" يخلصون أنفسهم ولا يخلصون الشعب ولا حتي أبناءهم أو بناتهم. أما هنا فيتحدث عن التزام كل إنسان بما يفعله بغض النظر عن والديه وسلوكهما، أو ماضيه وما كان عليه، مقدمًا أمثلة لذلك:

1) إبن بار لأب شرير
2) إبن شرير لأب بار

بمعنى أصبح الإنسان عندما يفعل الشر
يضع الحق على الآباء و على ألله
و لا يضع الحق على نفسه و يعترف بأنه خاطئ**



			النصوص حزقيال 18 :19-22
19 وأنتم تقولون: لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب ؟ أما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا. حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا
20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. بر البار عليه يكون، وشر الشرير عليه يكون
21 فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا . لا يموت
22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه. في بره الذي عمل يحيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه النصوص توضح ما فهمناه من التفسير
تقول ببساطة أن الذي يعمل الخطايا يموت
و الذي يعمل الحق يحيا ... فما الذي يزعجك في النصوص
هل عقيدة الفداء تقول عكس ذلك ؟!!!!!!!
هل بعدما فدانا المسيح سندخل الملكوت جميعا
سواء كنا نعمل الخطايا أم لا ؟
أنا أؤمن بفداء المسيح لي و لكن
إن كنت ما زلت أعمل الخطايا فمصيري الموت و الهلاك الابدي
و هذا ما يؤكده الكتاب المقدس في
رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 2: 6
الَّذِي سَيُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِ.
و لكن هذا لا ينفى وجود الخطية الاصلية
و الدليل وجود الذبائح و تقدمة الذبيحة للتكفير
فإن كان الرب يسامح بالأعمال الحسنة فلماذا طلب
من الشعب أن يقدم ذبائح كما قرأت 
هناك اكثر من 30 آية تذكر الذبيحة في سفر حزقيال
الذي تفتخر به ... و هنا أسألك لماذا ؟ ما الفائدة منها ؟

**[/SIZE]*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يناير 2012)

alshehap قال:


> النصوص حزقيال 18 :19-22
> 19 وأنتم تقولون: لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب ؟ أما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا. حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا
> 21 فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا . لا يموت
> 22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه. في بره الذي عمل يحيا
> ...


 
*أخي الفاضل *alshehap

*من حقك أن لا ترى حاجة تمت بصلة للفداء في الآيات المذكورة *

*لكن من حقنا أن نوضح ما لا تراه أنت ... فقط إعطي نفسك فرصة للفهم *

*الكلمات الملونة باللون الأحمر لها صلة ببعضها وتحتوي على ما لا تراه أنت أنه واضح جليًا *

*حفظ جميع فرائضي* 
*وحفظ كل فرائضي* 
*وفعل حقا وعدلا*
*بره الذي عمل *
*توبوا وارجعوا*
*فرجع* 
************** الفداء*

*فالتوبة ------> هي الحكم على الأفعال أنها خاطئة *

*الرجوع -----> ترك الأعمال الخاطئة ... وتوجه القلب نحو فرائض الله *

*والفرائض ---> أساسها تقديم الذبيحة ( الفداء )*

*ولا يوجد من يفعل البر ... والحق ... والعدل بدون حفظ الفرائض التي أساسها تقديم الذبيحة للفداء*

اللاويين 16: 34
وَتَكُونُ هذِهِ لَكُمْ *فَرِيضَةً* دَهْرِيَّةً *لِلتَّكْفِيرِ* عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ 
مِنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُمْ مَرَّةً فِي السَّنَةِ. فَفَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.

العدد 9: 14
وَإِذَا نَزَلَ عِنْدَكُمْ غَرِيبٌ فَلْيَعْمَلْ *فِصْحًا* لِلرَّبِّ. حَسَبَ *فَرِيضَةِ الْفِصْحِ* وَحُكْمِهِ كَذلِكَ يَعْمَلُ. 
*فَرِيضَةٌ* وَاحِدَةٌ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ لِلْغَرِيبِ وَلِوَطَنِيِّ الأَرْضِ».
​ 

*نستنتج من الآيات أن الفرائض تحتوي على عمل الفصح وتقديم الذبيحة للكفارة ( الفداء )*

*إذاً في حفظ الفرائض تقديم الذبيحة للفداء *



.


----------



## alshehap (19 يناير 2012)

*انا لست مغصوب لأثبات انى فى سفر عمل لان انا الذى أسئل أما عن التقييم فيؤجل لحين العوده ولكنى سأثبتها لك من جهة أخرى فى مشاركتك الاخيرة لم تذكر أو تلمح عن ما فى المشاركة التى أعجبتك أى لم تقتبس منها حرف بالرغم من تقيميك لها و لذلك قبل أن أعلق على مشاركتك الاخيرة أطلب منك أن تؤكد صحة مشاركة مكرم و تعلق على المشاركة رقم 15*
*ولو فيها تعب منك شويه تجاوبنى على الاسئلة البسيطة دى وهتكون ردودى مجمعه على أخر مشاركاتك لأن الردود ستكون مرتبطه ببعضها*
*الاسئلة*
*1-                                                                هل الله يعذب نفسه لنفسه؟*
*2-                                                             هل الله يفتدى بنفسه لنفسه ؟*
*3-                                                             هل الله هو الوالد وفى نفس الوقت المولود يعنى ولد نفسه تعالى الله عما تقولون **وتصفون*
*4-                                                             هل الخطيه أو عقابها أو الطباع الفاسدة تورث؟*
*5-                                                             وان كان الله أفتدى عن الخطية فإن كان الهدف من الفداء الرجوع الى الله*
* إنجيل متى 5: 22 *

*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.*

*فالنص هذا يحول بين مشيئة الرجوع الى الله مرة اخرى بأستخدام الفداء اذن فيلزم فداء للفداء*
*6-                                                              لماذا لم يفتدى الله عن ابليس وبنيه كما افتدى عن ادم وبنيه على حسب اعتقادكم ؟*

*مطلوب إجابة دقيقة عن كل جزئيه ولا تتسرع مثل أخوك مكرم لأنى لن أتسرع فى الرد حيث التشويق والاثارة والمتعة*


* metoo**    سؤال على أدك*
*1 و 1 و 1 يساوى كام *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يناير 2012)

*سيادتك تميِّع الأمور 

وذلك ليس من شيمة الشرفاء الباحثين بجدية عن الحق

فقد قلت فى مشاركتك -التى رددت أنا عليها سابقاً-  أننى لم أجب عليك ، فقلت لك بل رددت على كلامك نقطة نقطة ، وإن كان عندك إعتراض فأهلاً وسهلاً 

وقد قلت سيادتك أن الأخ صوت الرب ألغى تقييمه ، وكلمة إلغاء التقييم تعنى إلغاء التقييم ، والآن تقفز إلى شيئ معنوى ليس له علاقة بكلامك السابق عن الحدث المادى

فسيادتك لا تثبت على حال ، وذلك ليس من شيمة الشرفاء
*


----------



## DAWOODx (19 يناير 2012)

alshehap قال:


> *انا لست مغصوب*


 
*انت لست تعلم :smil16:{هى دى يا عينى الحقيقة}*
*



 لأثبات انى فى سفر عمل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*عمل اية يا بشمهندس {هى جغرافيا}*
*



 لان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *انا الذى أسئل*


*ليه بتسأل عشان تتعلمleasantr {لازم تفهم كدا}*
*



أما عن التقييم فيؤجل لحين العوده ولكنى سأثبتها لك من جهة أخرى فى مشاركتك الاخيرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هــروب,, ابقا قبلنى {اى كــــلام}*
*



لم تذكر أو تلمح عن ما فى المشاركة التى أعجبتك أى لم تقتبس منها حرف بالرغم من تقيميك لها و لذلك قبل أن أعلق على مشاركتك الاخيرة أطلب منك أن تؤكد صحة مشاركة مكرم و تعلق على المشاركة رقم15

أنقر للتوسيع...

**:20: دا بقا مش شغلك .*

*



ولو فيها تعب منك شويه تجاوبنى على الاسئلة البسيطة دى وهتكون ردودى مجمعه على أخر مشاركاتك لأن الردود ستكون مرتبطه ببعضها

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*
:smiles-11:قفز قفز قفز قفز:big61:





			الاسئلة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *1- هل الله يعذب نفسه لنفسه؟*
> *2- هل الله يفتدى بنفسه لنفسه ؟*
> *3- هل الله هو الوالد وفى نفس الوقت المولود يعنى ولد نفسه تعالى الله عما تقولون وتصفون*
> *4- هل الخطيه أو عقابها أو الطباع الفاسدة تورث؟*
> *5- وان كان الله أفتدى عن الخطية فإن كان الهدف من الفداء الرجوع الى الله*



*هى دى اسئلة.*
*



			إنجيل متى 5: 22

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وَأَمَّا أَنَافَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُمُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَالْمَجْمَعِ،وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُمُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.*
> 
> *فالنص هذا يحول بين مشيئة الرجوع الى الله مرة اخرى بأستخدام الفداء اذن فيلزم فداء للفداء*




*حلوة الاية دى.:286:*
*



			6- لماذا لم يفتدى الله عن ابليس وبنيه كما افتدى عن ادم وبنيه على حسب اعتقادكم ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**:999::999::999::999:*



> *مطلوب إجابة دقيقة عن كل جزئيه ولا تتسرع مثل أخوك مكرم *


*حاولت على قد ما اقدر .:36_1_21:*
*



لأنى لن أتسرع فى الرد حيث التشويق والاثارة والمتعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*:652en:*


> *1 و 1 و 1 يساوى كام*



*تقريبا 3.*


> *أستاذmetoo*
> *سؤال على أدك .*


*انت زعلت منه ولا اية {هو ضايقك قوى كدا}*

*اخيرا ,, منتظرك .:263na:*


----------



## fredyyy (19 يناير 2012)

*وضع أكثر من سؤال في نفس الموضوع *

*سيؤدي إلى إغلاقه *

*رجاء عدم الدخول في مناقشات شخصية وترك الموضوع الأصلي *

*علاقة الآيات بعمل الفداء *

.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يناير 2012)

*إقتباس من الأخ الشهاب ((5- وان كان الله أفتدى عن الخطية فإن كان الهدف من الفداء الرجوع الى الله إنجيل متى 5: 22 وَأَمَّا أَنَافَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُمُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَالْمَجْمَعِ،وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُمُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ . فالنص هذا يحول بين مشيئة الرجوع الى الله مرة اخرى بأستخدام الفداء اذن فيلزم فداء للفداء))

+++ سيادتك لم تعى معنى الفداء ، وتبنى عليه إستنتاجات من عندياتك أنت 

+++ الفداء يعنى تكفير الإثم تماماً ، يعنى المصالحة ، يعنى أنك بواسطته تعود إلى الله ، يعنى أنك لن تذهب للجحيم -عند مفارقة الروح للجسد- بل ستصعد إلى فردوس النعيم

+++ والفداء ليس شيكاً على بياض ، تأخذه وتفعل بعد ذلك ما تشاء من ذنوب

فليس عندنا تهريج يغفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر

ليس عندنا هذا التهريج الفارغ ، بل عندنا أنه يغفر لك ماضيك كله ، بشرط طاعته الكاملة 

فإن أخطأت -بعد ذلك- عن ضعف ، فلك باب التوبة مفتوح ، بشرط أن تكون توبة حقيقية كاملة وليست تلاعباً ، فالله لا يقدر أحد أن يخدعه

أما إن إرتددت بكامل رغبتك عن طاعته وعن وصيته وعن الإيمان به ، ولم تتب ، فإنك تفقد هذا الفداء

لأنه مكتوب أن الله ليس خادماً للخطية 

*


----------

